# Welches 24 Zoll Bike für meinen 6 Jährigen bis max  400€ !!



## STONKA (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo  welches 24 Zoll Bike würdet ihr mir für meinen Junior empfehlen ??  

Er  ist 133cm  gross  60cm Schrittlänge  soll  kein STVO  Bike sein.

Ich hab mir das Stevens KID SL  2014  24Zoll White Petrol ausgesucht nur leider ist es überall vergriffen 

Pls.  Help


----------



## Y_G (18. Mai 2014)

Hast Du hier schon mal irgendwas gelesen? Es werden ja immer die gleichen Bikes empfohlen... Isla,Kania,Pepper,Frog ... lies halt mal etwas hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (19. Mai 2014)

ich habe genau das gleiche Rad für meine Tochter bestellt im Nov13 von hier http://www.basislager.com/fahrraede...der/stevens/stevens-kid-sport-sl-24-2014.html und da steht "auf Lager" und "Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage"


----------



## STONKA (19. Mai 2014)

@sig

Hab da eben angerufen ist ein Schreibfehler ist das 2013  Model


----------



## siq (20. Mai 2014)

Schade. Die Farbkombi vom 13er gefällt Dir weniger ? Ausgestattet sind die ja nahezu identisch.


----------



## pebcak (20. Mai 2014)

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team/


----------



## STONKA (20. Mai 2014)

Ja Das Orbea währe eine gute Alternative !!


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2014)

gefällt mir auch und ist auch recht stimmig ausgestattet. Die Kette müsste man dann aber noch kürzen


----------



## KIV (23. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch und ist auch recht stimmig ausgestattet. Die Kette müsste man dann aber noch kürzen


 jau, voll die Wäscheleine..!


----------



## NoSaint_CH (17. Juni 2014)

Kurz eine Frage zum Orbea (MX 24 Team): Orbea gibt fürs 24er auf der Homepage eine Überstandshöhe von 66 cm an - ist das wirklich korrekt? Gemessen hat das Beinn 24 57cm Überstandshöhe (Isla gibt 57), das passt dann auch wirklich für Altersklasse 7+ wie Islabikes das angibt. Wenn 66cm stimmen, dann dürfte der Durchschnitt der Kids wesentlich älter sein (mein 8.5 jähriger hat jetzt 62cm Schrittlänge bei 1.32 - und er ist ziemlich genau im Durchschnitt seiner Altersklasse). Wenn man das Minimum nimmt und noch etwas Marge draufrechnet (Kanja gibt 2.5 cm zusätzlich an, nur so als Anhaltspunkt), dann dürften die Jungs eher 10 denn 7 sein fürs 24er - das macht dann doch ein ziemlicher Unterschied.

Also: falsche Angabe des Herstellers - oder halt irgendwie "komisch" gemessen?


----------



## Mamara (17. Juni 2014)

Sehen doch etwa gleich hoch aus bzw das Orbea nen Tuck kleiner. Wenn man mal über die oberen Felgenkanten ne Linie zieht und guckt wo das Sitz/Oberrohr da aufhört. Und 24" Felgen sollten sich ja aussen kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (21. Juni 2014)

Cannondale hat eines für 399 mit Luft Öl Gabel... F1 Air...
Evtl. Gibt es schon Erfahrunegen hier... ich habs nur im www entdeckt.


----------



## Sven2811 (26. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Bikes?


----------



## pebcak (26. Juni 2014)

An allen müsste man imho schrauben. Bei den meisten dürfte die Federgabel kaum funktionieren, schwer sind sie auch noch.


----------



## Ann (26. Juni 2014)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Bikes?


nette bilder zum anschauen - daten und gewichte wäre besser....
aber - so wie es aussieht - die ganz normale schwere auswahl, das wurde dir ja schon hier und in dem anderen threat gesagt. in beitrag 2 stehen ja nochmals, die immer wieder empfohlenen leichteren räder, hast du die dir mal angeschaut?


----------



## Sven2811 (27. Juni 2014)

Die Bikes wiegen alle so um die 11 bis 12 Kilo


----------



## JH67 (27. Juni 2014)

Warum setzt Du Dir das 400€ Limit? Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass sich hochwertige Sachen später auch leichter wieder verkaufen lassen. Das war beim Kinderwagen so, das hat sich beim Fahrradanhänger (Chariot Cougar 2) und auch beim Laufrad (Kokua Jumper) gezeigt. Wenn man mal einen Blick in den Bikemarkt wirft, findet man dort selten Modelle von Kania, Cycletech oder Islabikes. Wenn diese angeboten werden, sind sie im allgemeinen auch sehr schnell verkauft.

Meine Priorität liegt daher auf Funktion und Gewicht. Was nutzt es beim Kauf des Rades 200 € weniger zu investieren wenn die Kinder dann keine Lust haben das Ras zu nutzen, weil es z.B. zu schwer ist, die Geometrie (z.B. Kurbellänge) nicht passt ...

Meine Kinder haben beim Bikefestival in Willingen ihr erstes Rennen gefahren (auf eigenen Wunsch!). Außerdem fährt mein Sohn bereits die Freeridestrecke und das mit einem 24" Hardtail mit starrer Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (27. Juni 2014)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Die Bikes wiegen alle so um die 11 bis 12 Kilo



bist du dir da sicher? welches bike wiegt 11 kg? die scott und cube wiegen alle zwischen 12 und 13 kg und das ohne pedale. felt, hibike etc. sind auch mehr als 12 kg, das ghost sogar knapp 13 kg. zum vergleich, unser 24" isla wiegt 10 lg, aber mit pedalen, ständer, gepäckträger, schutzblechen, licht und flaschenhalter. bau dir das mal an die ran, dann weißte, was bei rauskommt.
wenn du diese räder noch abspecken willst, dann nimmste nochmal viel geld in die hand, warum dann nicht gleich und gutes, vernüftiges, leichtes rad kaufen? das pepper mit 9,7 kg hat mit dem aktionsrabatt auch nur 399 gekostet (evtl. kommt der rabatt ja nochmal), das frog ist auch recht günstig, das orbea 30 euro über deinem limit, das stevens genau bei deinen 400 und wiegt 10 kg.
meine tochter hat jetzt noch ein 2. rad bekommen, weil ich immer angst habe, das isla wird geklaut. ich hab ihr jetzt ein gebrauchtes specialized hotrock girl in 24" (nur nackt, keinerlei zubehör und soviel schwerer!) gekauft, mit dem fährt sie dann die kurzen strecken zu freunden, schwimmbad, tennis etc. und sie merkt die 2,5 kg unterschied gewaltig. obwohl das speci federgabel und 21 gänge hat, bei den großen touren nimmt sie liebend gern ihr isla, denn O-Ton: "das läßt sich viiiiiiiieeeeeel besser und LEICHTER fahren!"


----------



## oliverb. (27. Juni 2014)

@Ann, aber leider gibt es das pepper ja noch nicht, somit konnte man das mit dem aktionsrabatt leider nicht bestellen 
Warte schon darauf das es im onlineshop ist...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (27. Juni 2014)

war der rabatt nur für vorbestellungen? vielleicht kommt ja nochmal etwas, denke schon, da das 16er ja auch im angebot ist. 
kannst ja mal bei katja nachfragen, die weiß bestimmt mehr


----------

